# "Watch Your Web" wirbt für mehr Datenbewusstsein bei Jugendlichen



## Newsfeed (9 Juni 2009)

Bundesverbraucherschutzministerin Ilse Aigner hat eine Medienkompetenz-Kampagne gestartet, die Jugendlichen einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit persönlichen Daten im Netz nahelegen will: "Der Schulhof des 21. Jahrhunderts ist im Internet zu finden."

Weiterlesen...


----------

